# Best turkey vest



## nativ (Jan 15, 2012)

what is the most comfortable, reliable, concealable, versatile vest?


I just ordered my Russell Super Elite III in bottomlands


----------



## Kwaksmoka (Jan 18, 2012)

I've thought about that vest but it didn't fit me like i had hoped. I guess you could say it's a little too young for me! Bahahaaha or maybe i need to lose some weight! Vest is personal preference very tough to get someone else's opinon. I'm still looking for the perfect vest myslef!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm not picky. I been using a Wal Mart special for many years. Long as it has plenty of room for gear and a cushion for my old behind I'm good to go.


----------



## gpwoodduck (Jan 21, 2012)

Ol Tom's Time&Motion Strap Vest has worked great for me.  Plenty of volume.  Great features and when the Wx warms up the vest is very cool.


----------



## sawlogsMS (Apr 30, 2012)

ive been using the primos gobbler vest.  i am impressed with how well thought-out is has been.


----------



## UNluckE1` (Jun 19, 2012)

Cabelas tactical tatr. pretty good so far.


----------

